# 9 Year Old Boy Trying to Raise Funds to Buy a Headstone For His Dad



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

Boy holding garage sale to buy dad a headstone | Canada | News | Toronto Sun


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Quite the kid.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so glad to see the Sun doing a story on it... this kid deserves props. I hope lots of people come forward to give him and his family a hand!


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> I'm so glad to see the Sun doing a story on it... this kid deserves props. I hope lots of people come forward to give him and his family a hand!


Unless the family nixed the idea I'm surprised that the story didn't include a PayPal address. Once this story gets out there for a few days I bet a lot of people would like to send in a few bucks.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

awww....! That's sad and nice at the same time!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW ..thats going to be one BIG headstone. Not to mention other things ie;Hockey gear ( donated ) ... Kudo's for the kid . And the Mom ( and late Father ) for pointing him that way..I
I bet their will be offers of free grave stones, from Far and wide. 

What I want to know is out of the 64 people that read the story...Anyone get through it with out getting blurred vision


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope, something must have got into my eye


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol...... x2


----------

